# Tools for sanding tight areas



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Bought one of these yesterday to sand some tight spots in a front door that I had to fill and sand. Saved me a lot of time that would have otherwise been spent hand sanding. 









What kind of fancy powertools do you guys use for sanding tricky spots - or just for time saving purposes?

Oh, and don't waste your money on the contour sander - it sucks :yes:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

My favorite tool I use for sanding is an employee!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> My favorite tool I use for sanding is an employee!:thumbsup:


Gotta get me one of those :whistling2:


----------



## Ranger72 (Jul 3, 2010)

I have the same exact one. There are heavier duty ones out there, but the dremel hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

they really bend you over on abrasives for tools like these.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

high fibre said:


> they really bend you over on abrasives for tools like these.


You're not kidding!!

$7.00 per pack for (2) fine, (2) medium and (2) coarse sanding pads. And they really don't last long. 

I burned through 4 packs of pads on 1 front door/frame. 

However, since I had to fill the living sh!t out of it with wood filler that did NOT sand well with regular blocks or sandpaper - this thing saved me about 6 hours worth of sanding. It still took 10 hours to sand it out. 

Lesson learned though - charge twice as much next time someone wants their wood door filled. :yes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Rcon said:


> You're not kidding!!
> 
> 
> on 1 front door/frame.
> ...


one door and frame? 6 hrs sanding? I hope it was a very special door...


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> one door and frame? 6 hrs sanding? I hope it was a very special door...


10 hours. And yes, it's is a very big, very special door. Merbau and brazillian cherry.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Man quality takes time. The sooner that is learned.. our wage will go up.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Man quality takes time. The sooner that is learned.. our wage will go up.


true, but it sounds like rcon underbid the project and wished he'd charged more. I wonder why he didn't? Was it because he felt the price would have been more than the HO would want to pay?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I have one of these with all the attachments:









But prefer my Bosch









And love my Dremel Multi-Max although I don't use it for sanding.....mainly cutting.

I order Velcro triangle sanding sheets for the Bosch in boxes of 15 in each grit.....they seem to last quit a while so a box will last me all season if not longer.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Rcon said:


> 10 hours. And yes, it's is a very big, very special door. Merbau and brazillian cherry.


Nice door. Is it new or was it stripped?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've got the Porter Cable as pictured above and a Fein MultiMaster. All of them get you for the abrasives and the blades on the Fein arent cheap either...but they do save the time, and in most cases materials are cheaper than labor.

BTW: If you haven't priced out a door and lights as pictured above lately, they dont come cheap either.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> true, but it sounds like rcon underbid the project and wished he'd charged more. I wonder why he didn't? *Was it because he felt the price would have been more than the HO would want to pay*?


Not at all. I actually thought I bid it high, but I didn't realize just how much filling was required in the door. It seems the door, when kiln dried, shrank and left gaps at all the seams. I estimated it at 1 hour filling and 3 hours sanding, which was way off. Now, had I used a filler that was easier to sand, I would have been pretty close with the estimate. However, I decided to use a filler that would not shrink or crack, and it was very difficult to sand, hence the extended amount of sanding required. Not only that, but the door had been installed months earlier and exposed to the elements, and needed a very thorough sanding. 

I certainly didn't lose my shirt on this one, but didn't make any profit either. At least i'll know how much time all the extra work takes the next time I come across one of these!!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

double post


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> Nice door. Is it new or was it stripped?


It's new. But it had taken quite a beating from the sun and the trades before I got there!

EDIT - thats the before pic........just so ya know :jester:


----------

